# Test Drive Unlimited 2 Re-Installation / Savegame zurücksetzen



## pcp-brattcoxx (7. November 2012)

*Test Drive Unlimited 2 Re-Installation / Savegame zurücksetzen*

Morgen.

Nachdem ich meinen PC nach Hardwarewechsel neu aufgesetzt habe möchte ich nun auch Test Drive Unlimited 2 erneut installieren und spielen. Allerdings möchte ich gerne eine neues Online-Savegame starten, nach Möglichkeit meine In-Game-Freunde aber behalten. Auch den Usernamen möchte ich übernehmen, also im Grunde nur den Spielstandt zurücksetzen.
Ist dies ohne Weiteres möglich oder muss ich hier etwas beachten?
Die Verknüpfung des Spiels mit dem Account ist mir noch nicht ganz geläufig.

Falls von Belang: Gespielt wird die Retail-Fassung aus dem Einzelhandel, nicht die Version von STEAM.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. März 2013)

*AW: Test Drive Unlimited 2 Re-Installation / Savegame zurücksetzen*

Try & error haben gezeigt: ja, geht.
Wie ich ausserdem nun herausgefunden habe werden die Online-Freunde mit dem TDU2.com-Profil verknüpft.
Danke auch an den Atari-Support.


----------

